# dwa licensing strictness.



## trw (Mar 2, 2009)

hi, i am 16 years old and just to clear things up, not contemplating getting DWA animals at any point in the near future. i am doing an a level project on wethere or not the dwaa works and found in some reading that there is no standard condittions which must be fullfilled in order to be issued with a license, and it is merely the councils decision as to whether or not the conditions in an individuals room are suitable. so, i was wondering if anyone could suggest some of the strictest and most lenient councils, and what sort of things they require you to have in place in order to get issued a licence. thanks very much. tom


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

trw said:


> hi, i am 16 years old and just to clear things up, not contemplating getting DWA animals at any point in the near future. i am doing an a level project on wethere or not the dwaa works and found in some reading that there is no standard condittions which must be fullfilled in order to be issued with a license, and it is merely the councils decision as to whether or not the conditions in an individuals room are suitable. so, i was wondering if anyone could suggest some of the strictest and most lenient councils, and what sort of things they require you to have in place in order to get issued a licence. thanks very much. tom


why dont you ring around the councils and ask them direct of what the cost it and what conditions and requierments they have in place for members of the public wishing to keep dwa and ask them may be how long the application can take be to issued if successfull 

cheers 

Andy


----------



## trw (Mar 2, 2009)

xxstaggyxx said:


> why dont you ring around the councils and ask them direct of what the cost it and what conditions and requierments they have in place for members of the public wishing to keep dwa and ask them may be how long the application can take be to issued if successfull
> 
> cheers
> 
> Andy


i will try that if i get no more replies, but theres so many councils in england and i want to try and find the strictest and easiest licencing. if i had to phone them all to find out, then it would take days.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

try e-mailing a standard template letter to all local authorities. Shouldn't take more than a couple of hours to do


----------



## trw (Mar 2, 2009)

stuartdouglas said:


> try e-mailing a standard template letter to all local authorities. Shouldn't take more than a couple of hours to do



not a bad idea. thanks.


----------



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> try e-mailing a standard template letter to all local authorities. Shouldn't take more than a couple of hours to do


Much easier than phoning and cheaper too!

If you get the addresses and put them in BCC and then you can send it to them all at the same time without them cottoning on and having to create a new mail each time.


----------



## Pearson Design (Jan 21, 2010)

i did a similar exercise a few years back and was annoyed at what i found ouot

i live in hertfordshire and of the 4 local councils i discovered it is up to the individual council to decide the cost of the license.
sometimes even down to the town it was to be used in

my towns cost was £195 per year, and these run from the day you buy it to the first of jan, so you get no discount for any less time.
if you bought it in june it will still only last til jan the next year.
the town next to mine was £45 per year!

also from my research and findings you also had to pay for a local fire, police and a properly endorsed and authorised vet check to make sure of a few things.
mainly if the enclosue was secure, if there are children in surrounding properties, if domestic pets are living nearby. what kind of security you have on site and also what experience you have.

i know things may have changed a bit since i did all this, but i do remember that the cost of the vet to come visit your home was payable even if he deemed your property unfit for the keeping of such animals.
its an expensive game if you want to get in on it, but if you are serious about it then it is like this for a reason.

like the people above have said it is best to just ring a few local councils and get a rough idea of how they work with the licensing, as it is so varied throughout the country.

another major factor they take into consideration is why is the individual actually wanting to keep these animals? is it for personal appreciation, breeding or for educational purposes.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Pearson Design said:


> i did a similar exercise a few years back and was annoyed at what i found ouot
> 
> i live in hertfordshire and of the 4 local councils i discovered it is up to the individual council to decide the cost of the license.
> sometimes even down to the town it was to be used in
> ...


Never heard of any LA asking for you to pay for Police and fire inspections!


----------



## Pearson Design (Jan 21, 2010)

my local council, Herts, said as part of the requirements i had to have the local police and fire brigade to come over and check the security of my house. i thought it was odd too.

this was waaaay back in late 90s though.
thing is like i said, other nearby councils didnt ask for this at all


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

You will usually find that the council will inform the fire brigade and they may come around to see where your keeping them "just in case" if you were unfortunate to have the fire brigade attend your house they done want to break down a door and find a 10 foot pissed off king cobrs staring back at them, never had the police come round though. as for paying for it you allready do its called council tax


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Pearson Design said:


> my local council, Herts, said as part of the requirements i had to have the local police and fire brigade to come over and check the security of my house. i thought it was odd too.
> 
> this was waaaay back in late 90s though.
> thing is like i said, other nearby councils didnt ask for this at all


I've had a visit from the fire brigade but not the old bill and no charge for the nice fireman who was pertified!:lol2:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

slippery42 said:


> I've had a visit from the fire brigade but not the old bill and no charge for the nice fireman who was pertified!:lol2:


they cam round to mine and asked where do you keep them mate i saud down there pointing at the building they are in, i asked him if he needed to look he said "no your allright mate" and cleared off sharpish


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

We've never had a charge from a fire inspection, I believe it is part of one of the services they offer free of charge usually as it's all about increasing safety and making it easy for them should they ever get an emergency call out.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

I think all La's inform the emergency services and if they are called out it'll flag up on their system.

Though this may be usefull to Fireman Sam it got me wondering if the Police had a call about a domestic etc would they come round expecting to find the happy couple brandisihng venomous snakes at each other?

Quick draw for a python (pun intended) or a cobra!:2thumb:


----------

